# Probleme mit dem VE und Eclipse



## 0xdeadbeef (14. Apr 2005)

Ich habe seit neustem Probleme mit dem Visual Editor unter Eclipse. 
Hatte ihn länger nicht mehr im Einsatz und als ich ihn jetzt mal wieder benutzen wollte, kamen obskure Fehlermeldungen.

Inzwischen habe ich Eclipse und VE mehrfach neu gelöscht und in verschiedenen Versionen neu installiert. Habe in meiner Verzweiflung auch das ".metadata"-Verzeichnis mehrfach gelöscht, Eclipse mit "-clean" gestartet usw.

Bereits wenn ich unter der Preferences den VE auswähle, kommen sofort Messageboxen mit unspezifischen Fehlern (Problem occured .. check log o.ä.).

Im Log steht u.a. folgendes:

!MESSAGE Problems occurred when invoking code from plug-in: "org.eclipse.jface".
!STACK 0
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/jdt/internal/ui/util/TabFolderLayout
...
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.ui.internal.commands.Command

Wenn ich den Visual Editor öffne, können die Properties von Swing-Elementen nicht richtig angezeigt werden. Im Properties-Pane erscheint dann "Unable to create view: org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Tree"

Derzeit installiert:
JDK/JRE 1.5.02
Eclipse 3.1M6
VE 1021

Habe aber auch andere Versionen von Eclipse und VE probiert - leider ohne Erfolg.

Was könnte ich noch probieren? Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende...


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (14. Apr 2005)

Update:

Ab Milestone6 geht der VE überhaupt nicht mehr (schon Preferences im Eimer)

Das Verhalten mit den Properties tritt aber auch noch mit einer sauberen Milestone 5 Installation auf.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Apr 2005)

Benutzt den JFormDesigner


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (14. Apr 2005)

Sehr hilfreich :roll: 

Downgrade auf 31M4 scheint aber zu helfen...


----------



## stev.glasow (15. Apr 2005)

Ich hab die M5 und da geht gar nichts, kein Fehler, nix - das ding ist einfach nicht da  ???:L  Naja, pech.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (15. Apr 2005)

Ist wohl tatsächlich so, daß der VE derzeit nur mit der 3.0.x oder der 3.1 bis M4 geht. 
Nehme mal an, daß es eine Inkompatibilität von SWT-Komponenten o.ä. ist.

Erstaunlicherweise findet man nicht sehr viel über dieses Problem im Netz. Die paar Hinweise, die ich gefunden habe, bestätigen aber, daß der VE seit M5 nicht mehr tut.

Kurios ist allerdings, daß das den VE-Entwicklern offensichtlich schnurz ist. Das letzte VE-Release war ja deutlich nach dem M5-Release und sogar nach dem M6-Release.


----------



## beule (7. Jul 2005)

Hi,

eine Anfängerfrage: Wo finde ich diese Bezeichnungen M4, M5 usw.  :?: 

So schaut es bei mir aus!
About Eclipse SDK:
Eclipse SDK

Version: 3.1.0
Build id: I20050627-1435

Danke beule


----------

